# smart phone app



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Saw an app recommended on here for smart phone. Cant find it now. Kind of like a topography map or something for a couple bucks. Guy said it was the best couple bucks he ever spent on an app.

Anyone know the app?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Navionics has lake mapping app and GPS for $10. I don't have it but is supposed to be same info from n avionics chip for fish finders. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got it and use it every time im on the water. Just make sure you've got a full charge on your phone. Mogadore map not the best but all other lakes are top notch. Can't go wrong for 10 bucks


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks I think that's the one.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

It's called Boating now. Free download, then choose map coverage after and pay.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Grab the navionics! Best 10$ you'll ever spend. It's arguably better than my chip that ran me $150 for my lowrance. Covers the entire continental US and a few miles of coast (including the great lakes).


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

$15 if you want Canada too, plus $4 for extra features.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I did the $4 upgrade...didn't really make that much of a diff thus far that I can tell. I'm headed to NC/SC intercoastal next week so I'll definitely be putting it through the paces. I used it last year down there and it was a LIFESAVER showing me tide info and islands that are out of the water at low tide.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Question.Might be a stupid one.Do you need signal to run this?I'm going to Dale Hollow in 12 days.I know I can RARELY make a call there.Is it pointless to download this app?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> I did the $4 upgrade...didn't really make that much of a diff thus far that I can tell. I'm headed to NC/SC intercoastal next week so I'll definitely be putting it through the paces. I used it last year down there and it was a LIFESAVER showing me tide info and islands that are out of the water at low tide.


I did the upgrade too, not finding much worth of it. I like the $9.99 app though it's one of the best app worth buying in the app store.

I have shown this app to a couple of guys on ice this year at Ladue and Skeeter. They seem to like it a lot  and was like I suddenly pulled out a secret weapon.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

No you don't need a signal...the maps pre-download and save, but you have to do that before you hit DH and don't have a signal to do so!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Got'cha.Thank you.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok,one more question.I just read through permissions and it states you have to allow for phone to make calls by itself without your knowledge or permission.Also have to allow phone to take pictures without your permission.Why in the world would it need to make calls w/out me knowing?Just seems fishy to me.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

No clue man..it's never called anyone on mine and I've been using it for years. Other apps have said that too...never had an issue.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Question.Might be a stupid one.Do you need signal to run this?I'm going to Dale Hollow in 12 days.I know I can RARELY make a call there.Is it pointless to download this app?
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


NO signal needed .... just open sky for GPS signal to link up.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Try to download app on WiFi, it's a huge file.

The $4 extra allows depth adjustment for water level and large print for those who need reading glasses.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the Navionics app, been using it for 2 years. Well worth the $10 and even worth the recent $4 upgrade. I was happy to throw the company an extra $4 and the features that it added are actually very useful, especially for trolling.

My budget does not allow for an expensive combo fishfinder/gps so this $10 ($14) app and my cheapo Hummingbird fits the bill perfectly!

I even wired a "car dock" for my phone to the 12 volt system in the boat for it to sit in while running so I do not run down the phone battery.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

The in app purchase that will benefit you the most and you will see the biggest changes are the Navionics SonarCharts Purchase and the Navionics + purchase. This currently is only available on the Apple App store but it is worth its price in gold. Keeps your maps current to date and I actually use this app to scout lakes for prefishing days and to find new cover.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

When using this app. is there any way to mark locations or get a GPS reading like on a regular GPS?


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

fishkiller said:


> When using this app. is there any way to mark locations or get a GPS reading like on a regular GPS?


Yes and yes. The navionics $10 app is just like a hand held gps on your phone. It has a arrow to show your exact location. When your moving a line comes up in front of the arrow to show you where your heading. It shows the speed your going. You can record a track or make a route. You can mark a waypoint. Hit the search and you can find Marinas, Fuel, Boat Dealers, Lakes, ect ect. If you get gps numbers from a friend, you can punch those in and it will take you to his spot. This app is the best app i ever bought or probably ever will buy!


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

One more off topic question for those in the know, what weather app with radar included is the best for the lake?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I have tried a number of them & they each have plusses and minuses. Best one for me is Intellicast Boating app. I also use the NOAA marine forecast off the internet. http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...&site=cle&smap=1&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=marine have link saved on my phone...

I would be interested in other responses...


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Another question on the navionics app. I just downloaded and looks like it will fit the bill instead of dropping 500+ on gps/depth finder combo. Question is: if you set a course (say to troll from point a to b) will it show a speed reading?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

It shows a speed without a course. Just walk with it.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

What is the difference between the Navionics apps. one is 14.99 & the other is 9,99? Their site does not explain the difference very well to me.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Canadian waters


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

fishkiller said:


> What is the difference between the Navionics apps. one is 14.99 & the other is 9,99? Their site does not explain the difference very well to me.


The $10 one is for USA. The $15 one is US & Canada. They also have a $50 app for a ipad.


----------

